# Hi Im new here, thought I d share my setup



## Joe Coelho (Jan 2, 2011)

Has been keeping me going for 3 years now!! Brilliant machine and also the grinder for the money is also spot on! Thanks for looking


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Joe, welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Glad to see you've upgraded the steam wand too. Makes all the difference (but you can still get decent milk out of the standard one - with practice)

Any preference for beans?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome Joe, a great set up - what coffee beans are you using?


----------



## Joe Coelho (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!!! At the moment I am using delta coffee(portuguese brand), it has 10% caramelised coffee beans and is very nice!! I buy small quantities from my local portuguese coffee shop, however as they buy in 1kg bags sometimes I question the freshness of the beans! Still seem to produce good espresso with really good creama!! I know I should try fresh roast beans, perhaps that will be my new years resolution







!! I know square mile are good as well as hasbean and monmouth! Ps Glen I may be interested in your home training!! Would you come out to Waltham Abbey in Essex?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A nice setup you have.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We're practically neighbours Joe (I'm in North London)

Often heading out past your place on the M25

Will PM you some details


----------



## Dotty (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice Set up enjoy


----------



## jeffkarsondo (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome man!


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Nice set up you have there. How do you rate the tamper?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice setup Joe!


----------



## Joe Coelho (Jan 2, 2011)

jeffkarsondo said:


> Awesome man!


Hi tamper was slightly too small!! So I ve upgraded to a stainless steel serated base!

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Precision-Tamper-Maker

They make custom made tampers! Picvked mine up for 32 quid with postage from the states! Arrived within a week!!

Alot happier now!!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I see upgraditius has set in already!!


----------



## Joe Coelho (Jan 2, 2011)

sandykt said:


> I see upgraditius has set in already!!


Oh yes !!!!!!! Need a new group gasket and I am also looking at a Naked PF!!! Been well tempted to overkill and get a Mazzer super jolly!!!! But so far I have kept itch under control!!!!!!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Ohh, just scratch it, you`ll not go wrong with a Mazzer and resolve your grinder upgradeitis in one hit


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice setup.....i would say that though as its exactly the same as mine, except the tamper.

Did you have fun dialling in the Iberital? I started to follow some instruction i found online which advised to set the grind so its as coarse as it'll go, however after 20 mins and blisters on 2 fingers i gave up and went the other way and got it to about the ring finess then i tweak when i need to.

Jason


----------



## Joe Coelho (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL I kno what you mean!!!! I nearly gave up at one point!! One full turn does nothing, you need at least 2-3 to notice a difference!!! I ended up on the phone with happy donkey who assured me with patience and a few blisters I would succeed!! Havent looked back since!! Coffee training with Glenn has upped my game even more, tamping has become better and I love the overdosing and leveling off!!!! Getting really consistant shots and my steaming of milk is brilliant now!!


----------

